# Spray Paint Mythos 1



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all

I have a Mythos 1 in black. Anyone from the forum that can paint it pearl white? What would be the price and the delivery time if yes?

Many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am going to the guys that do my paint very soon, you would need to strip it ready for painting though would be around £80


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you @coffeechap. £80 is not bad. I cannot strip it though as I m not confident to do it. I m happy to pay a bit more so they can do it for me. ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will check for you, you would need to completely take it apart though


----------

